# L'orfeo...



## venerous_violinist (Aug 9, 2009)

Basicall i love this opera!! I think my interest was first sparked by the many questions it brings up....

For instance:

Prima or Seconda Prattica?

Was it the first true Opera?

etc

So what do you guys think?

Do you think it was the first opera or do you think it was Peri...Rinuccini..?

Do you believe it is Seconda prattica or only partly of what Seconda Prattica offers?


----------

